# Any Ideas For a DIY Bow Vise?



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1414231 try this one if this is not one you like do a search I there is another one that is cool as well.

Hutch


----------



## GeoSaf (Feb 4, 2010)

I bought one called a bow boss bow vice and love it. It is simple enough to use as a DIY model. Look it up on ebay. George


----------



## mbw (Oct 11, 2010)

I just bought this at Menards...works like a champ. And for $12 you can't beat it. http://www.menards.com/main/tools-h...nch-vise-and-drill-clamp/p-1465815-c-9136.htm


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

Bowhunter superstore has a vise for 25$


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

I have the one from the bowhunter superstore and like it! do a search on bow vises in this forum though and you should find several. Unk Bond did a nice one if my memory serves me. Several have used a woodworkers clamp and made modifications to that also.

here is one of Unk Bond's threads
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1115682&highlight=vise


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

mbw said:


> I just bought this at Menards...works like a champ. And for $12 you can't beat it. http://www.menards.com/main/tools-h...nch-vise-and-drill-clamp/p-1465815-c-9136.htm


How do you clamp that to your bow? Do you clamp onto the stabilizer?


----------



## mbw (Oct 11, 2010)

22jdub said:


> How do you clamp that to your bow? Do you clamp onto the stabilizer?


I clamp it any where I want...usually on the riser or the bottom limb. It has rubber covers for the jaw faces. It's pretty versatile on orientation.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I made me a Bow Vise for under $28.00. I started with 2 of these from Menards, each one was right around $12.00 a piece. http://www.menards.com/main/tools-h...tools/4-vise-drill-clamp/p-1465815-c-9135.htm

I simply attached the 2 articulating C-Clamps together. I first bolted them together but then J-B Welded them together with no worries of them ever moving except in the articulating area. Once finished you have 2 small bench vises you can utilize elsewhere in your shop. Each one of the C-Clamps Articulates so you have all kinds of adjustment.

With one complete 4" Vise & Drill Clamp , I could attach the vise to a desk drawer and use it this way.









Or taking the 2 vises off the C-Clamps and attaching them together I found them to have more adjustment and it mounted perfectly on my EZ Bow Press. As seen on the pics I am using a piece of bark/wood to protect the bow limbs of any marking ect.


----------



## pa_archer (Dec 11, 2005)

Here is one I have been sketching. I have not built it yet, so I can't say how well it will function.


----------



## george2524 (Nov 12, 2012)

Here is the one that I made
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1914573


----------

